# Just diagnosed will my blurry vision improve



## sunshinesetter (Oct 1, 2022)

I googled blurry vision and diabetes came up and all the other symptoms for diabetes I am experiencing. Spoke to Dr on Monday had blood test Wednesday and call next day evening to confirm Type 2 diabetes.
My blood sugar is 19 and my HBA1C is 109 and cholesterol slightly high.I have been prescribed 500mg slow release Metformin for 10 days then to increase to 2 a day with further blood test in a month.
Trying to understand the changes I need to make and have some recipe books arriving today from Amazon .I am really struggling with the blurred vision at the moment.Can cope with toilet trips every 1 to 2 hours day and night which isn't helping the tiredness and the thrush but finding the change in sight hard.
If anyone has had experience of this and could reassure me that it will improve fairly quickly I will be happy.The Dr said the frequent weeing will get better but I forgot to ask about the eyes.I gave up alcohol a little while ago and was pleased with myself but now the soft drinks I like are not really allowed .Have just had water and green tea the last few days.Any suggestions for other drinks please?
Apologies for long post but newly diagnosed and worried .
Thank you


----------



## Docb (Oct 1, 2022)

Good morning @sunshinesetter and welcome to the forum.

There is a pretty good chance that getting your blood glucose levels down will lead to all round improvements, including your vision.  No guarantee but the odds are on it.  

A HbA1c of 109 is high and most would be having diabetes symptoms at that level.  What you need to do is to work out what strategy you are going to use to get it down to normal levels.  This usually involves a combination of dietary changes, loosing weight if you need to, increasing exercise and medication.  If you read around the forum and look at the learning zone you will find more detail about these approaches and work out the best combination that will suit you.  Above all ask questions on here about things you do not understand.  We have a lot of members who have got their levels down from three figures by one means or another and they will be happy to share their experiences from which you can sort out the approach that will suit you best.


----------



## sunshinesetter (Oct 1, 2022)

Thank you for your help. I am losing weight slowly.It helped when I cut out alcohol and chocolate.Lost just over a stone since July.I joined a gym beginning of the year after struggling with long covid and trying to be fitter but I have found it hard as I have back problems that flare up at times.I am lucky that my husband loves cooking and is already looking at adapting recipes for me.
Early days for me but I will look at the Learning Zone for ideas .Thank you


----------



## Ditto (Oct 1, 2022)

Well done on your weight loss.


----------



## Docb (Oct 1, 2022)

Congratulations on your weight loss from me as well.  Whatever you are doing can I suggest you keep it up!   And congratulations on cutting out the alcohol.  I'm no teetotal evangelist but one thing I do know is that on balance alcohol does far more harm than good to a lot more than your blood glucose levels.

I would also suggest that you look at your diet, that is what you eat as well as how much.  As you educate yourself you will find that a big problem for T2 diabetics is carbohydrate intake because it is the carbohydrate that is turned into the blood glucose that your system is having problems in dealing with.  Many of us have found that a reduction in carbohydrate intake has led to a reduction in blood glucose levels and for lots of us (including me) it has been the key to getting back to normality both by helping with weight reduction and glucose production.  No need to go to extremes, at least for most of us, just need to get the carb intake to a level which gives you the control you need.


----------



## Lucyr (Oct 1, 2022)

sunshinesetter said:


> I gave up alcohol a little while ago and was pleased with myself but now the soft drinks I like are not really allowed .Have just had water and green tea the last few days.Any suggestions for other drinks please?



What kind of drinks did you like before? There’s loads of sugar free soft drinks available, just stay away from full sugar drinks, natural fruit juices and smoothies.


----------



## sunshinesetter (Oct 1, 2022)

Thank you I've been researching this forum and have started my diabetes book.With foods to eat freely,foods to watch and foods to avoid.Starting a shopping list to help.I will miss jacket potatoes and the occasional biscuit.Have to read the labels on my cereal bars Grandson is trying to clear and keep what he thinks is bad for me .Confused over grapes and sweet potatoes not sure if they are OK or not?


----------



## sunshinesetter (Oct 1, 2022)

Lucyr said:


> What kind of drinks did you like before? There’s loads of sugar free soft drinks available, just stay away from full sugar drinks, natural fruit juices and smoothies.


Diet cokes and tangos and grape sodas.Can I still have any of those do you think?


----------



## Lucyr (Oct 1, 2022)

With really high blood sugar I’d stay away from grapes until your levels come down and try some berries instead. Fresh can be expensive but you can get frozen ones. I like frozen raspberries in yoghurt or in jelly.

Sorry I’ve no idea what grape soda is but Diet Coke doesn’t have any carbs, and tango just make sure you get the sugar free one.


----------



## sunshinesetter (Oct 1, 2022)

Thank you about the grapes and I'll check my diet drink label for carbs


----------



## harbottle (Oct 1, 2022)

I have very poor eyesight and my distance vision had gone a bit blurry, which is pretty normal for me as it was a few years since my last eye test. At that point the optician said I'd need varifocals the next time as my near vision was getting a bit difficult. Anyway, 2-3 years later my near vision was fine but distance vision had gone a bit blurry. I assumed it was just natural, and  was planning to get another eye test.

However, the Big D was diagnosed so I didn't book an eyetest.  After two weeks of low carb diet I walked to the end of our street where we have a view of the city centre and its skyline, and I noticed that I could  see it all clearly without any blurring. In fact it was pin-sharp. Near vision has gone back to how it was for my last eye test, perhaps worse...

So  the answer is that yes, it should improve when you get sugars down.


----------



## Leadinglights (Oct 1, 2022)

sunshinesetter said:


> Thank you about the grapes and I'll check my diet drink label for carbs


I have sparking flavoured water which is very refreshing and lots of flavours available. 
You can have protein nut bars, Nature Valley, KIND or shop own are all less than 10g carb per bar.
Butternut squash is a good substitute for potatoes or sweet potatoes or celeriac, which can be roasted or mashed.
This link may also help you and your husband with some meal ideas and some do's and don'ts. https://lowcarbfreshwell.co.uk/


----------



## sunshinesetter (Oct 1, 2022)

harbottle said:


> I have very poor eyesight and my distance vision had gone a bit blurry, which is pretty normal for me as it was a few years since my last eye test. At that point the optician said I'd need varifocals the next time as my near vision was getting a bit difficult. Anyway, 2-3 years later my near vision was fine but distance vision had gone a bit blurry. I assumed it was just natural, and  was planning to get another eye test.
> 
> However, the Big D was diagnosed so I didn't book an eyetest.  After two weeks of low carb diet I walked to the end of our street where we have a view of the city centre and its skyline, and I noticed that I could  see it all clearly without any blurring. In fact it was pin-sharp. Near vision has gone back to how it was for my last eye test, perhaps worse...
> 
> So  the answer is that yes, it should improve when you get sugars down.


Thank you that is so reassuring It has been worrying me


----------



## travellor (Oct 1, 2022)

Your vision will change.
You don't mention if you normally wear glasses or not, but hang on either way.
Don't rush to bring your BG down dramatically.
Your eyes have been affected by a slow increase to a higher BG level, they need a slow decrease, not a rapid crash.


----------



## sunshinesetter (Oct 1, 2022)

travellor said:


> Your vision will change.
> You don't mention if you normally wear glasses or not, but hang on either way.
> Don't rush to bring your BG down dramatically.
> Your eyes have been affected by a slow increase to a higher BG level, they need a slow decrease, not a rapid crash.


Yes I wear variofocal glasses and have done for many years .Interesting point about bringing sugar level down slowly.Thank you


----------



## Leadinglights (Oct 1, 2022)

sunshinesetter said:


> Yes I wear variofocal glasses and have done for many years .Interesting point about bringing sugar level down slowly.Thank you


That is something I didn't realise until I read on here, I had reduced my carb intake very dramatically and after a couple of months my near vision was awful, things out of focus and my eyes didn't seem to work together. Oddly my distance was fine. It took several months to improve. I also wear varifocals so was pleased they did settle down as I didn't fancy paying the cost of new ones only to have them change again so pleased I hung off visiting the optician.
It is because as the eye environment changes back to being normal which is salty having been 'sugary' due to high blood glucose, the shape changes so the focal length changes. It was probably less noticeable when your blood glucose started to increase which also would have altered the shape because it happened slowly.
An optician shouldn't change somebody's prescription in a newly diagnosed diabetic until their eyes have settled down so people must tell them.
People are often diagnosed following a visit to their optician.


----------



## KJSkinner (Oct 1, 2022)

That’s a great tip about not going to the optician too soon until your eyes settle down! I had been considering it as my eye sight was a bit “off” and my passion is photography so it has that added importance to me - I know, it is important anyway but it has that extra bit for me .

So pleased I’ve found this forum!


----------



## Leadinglights (Oct 1, 2022)

KJSkinner said:


> That’s a great tip about not going to the optician too soon until your eyes settle down! I had been considering it as my eye sight was a bit “off” and my passion is photography so it has that added importance to me - I know, it is important anyway but it has that extra bit for me .
> 
> So pleased I’ve found this forum!


I had the same as I do stained -glass work and I was really struggling to get my work neat.


----------



## KJSkinner (Oct 1, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> I had the same as I do stained -glass work and I was really struggling to get my work neat.


It brings it home on how we take these things for granted, doesn’t it? Do you have examples of your Stained Glass work? I find that kind of inspiring


----------



## Leadinglights (Oct 1, 2022)

The dragonfly is one I made as are the ones here.


----------



## Martin62 (Oct 1, 2022)

sunshinesetter said:


> I googled blurry vision and diabetes came up and all the other symptoms for diabetes I am experiencing. Spoke to Dr on Monday had blood test Wednesday and call next day evening to confirm Type 2 diabetes.
> My blood sugar is 19 and my HBA1C is 109 and cholesterol slightly high.I have been prescribed 500mg slow release Metformin for 10 days then to increase to 2 a day with further blood test in a month.
> Trying to understand the changes I need to make and have some recipe books arriving today from Amazon .I am really struggling with the blurred vision at the moment.Can cope with toilet trips every 1 to 2 hours day and night which isn't helping the tiredness and the thrush but finding the change in sight hard.
> If anyone has had experience of this and could reassure me that it will improve fairly quickly I will be happy.The Dr said the frequent weeing will get better but I forgot to ask about the eyes.I gave up alcohol a little while ago and was pleased with myself but now the soft drinks I like are not really allowed .Have just had water and green tea the last few days.Any suggestions for other drinks please?
> ...


I wear glasses for distance, driving etc, but don't need them for close up, reading etc , when I was diagnosed I noticed that I did not need my glasses for distance, but needed some for close up , once my sugar levels were back under control, my eyes reverted back to normal again, I did enjoy my brief spell of being able to read road signs etc but it freaked my wife out when she realised that I was driving without my glasses


----------



## KJSkinner (Oct 1, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> View attachment 22308View attachment 22309View attachment 22308View attachment 22309
> 
> The dragonfly is one I made as are the ones here.


They‘re excellent! Plenty of passion in what you do there. Very creative


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 2, 2022)

Well done on the positive progress you have made so far @sunshinesetter 

Hope your eyes gradually settle as your levels come down. 

Keep us posted with how things go, and keep those questions coming 

Lovely stained glass @Leadinglights


----------



## trophywench (Oct 2, 2022)

I like the sheep!


----------



## Leadinglights (Oct 2, 2022)

trophywench said:


> I like the sheep!


Thanks
I have some of my stained glass for sale in Reflections at the Hoar Park Farm and craft village at Over Whitacre.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Oct 3, 2022)

You are off to a good start @sunshinesetter 

The drinks I like are Dash and Loveau - they are in cans and cardboard outers so I feel better about them being in properly recyclable packaging and they are available from Tesco (Dash) and Waitrose (Loveau) or you can buy them direct from the makers if you have a space to store them.  They are pretty and have some gorgeous flavours and are sparkling and zero carbs and no dodgy additives - just natural flavours and sparkling water.

For the rest of the time I drink plain water, decaf tea and coffee (I have built up quite a collection) and I have a borosilicate glass single teapot (the same one appeared in the televised Good Omens scene when Azariphael and Crowley were taking tea together at the Ritz) and a borosilicate glass teacup and saucer so I make every cup a bit of ritual and a treat which makes me feel happy and valued and spoiled.  I think it is a good idea to try and turn the things we do to help our diabetes into a pleasant enjoyment because it also helps to destress us and stress makes diabetes worse.


----------



## SunflowerMama (Oct 3, 2022)

My son is not long diagnosed t1, but in hospital they told him not to get his eyes checked for 6 weeks as it would not be accurate during that time.


----------



## StephanieMLW (Oct 6, 2022)

I am also newly diagnosed and had problems with blurry vision, though for me I only got the vision problems once I was on my insulin regime (I believe it's to do with your eyes adjusting to your sugars coming down). I am not sure if the vision issues are different between types 1 and 2, but I was also very worried! I suddenly couldn't read food labels, or messages on my phone. I am pleased to say though that my vision has totally gone back to normal now after three weeks, though I was told by my nurse it would probably take longer than this. 
It can feel like a long time when you're worrying about it every day - I have found though that talking to my diabetes nurse whenever I am worried, and chatting to people on this forum, has been very reassuring. Hope you have the same experience


----------



## sunshinesetter (Oct 6, 2022)

StephanieMLW said:


> I am also newly diagnosed and had problems with blurry vision, though for me I only got the vision problems once I was on my insulin regime (I believe it's to do with your eyes adjusting to your sugars coming down). I am not sure if the vision issues are different between types 1 and 2, but I was also very worried! I suddenly couldn't read food labels, or messages on my phone. I am pleased to say though that my vision has totally gone back to normal now after three weeks, though I was told by my nurse it would probably take longer than this.
> It can feel like a long time when you're worrying about it every day - I have found though that talking to my diabetes nurse whenever I am worried, and chatting to people on this forum, has been very reassuring. Hope you have the same experience


thank you that is reassuring.I haven't been referred to a diabetes nurse.I have only been taking my tablets for 6 days but haven't noticed much difference yet although some of the other symptoms seem to be easing a little.I am being good with my food and can read the labels ok  as for me the main problem is distance near and far.At first I was forever cleaning my glasses as I thought they were dirty


----------



## Leadinglights (Oct 6, 2022)

sunshinesetter said:


> thank you that is reassuring.I haven't been referred to a diabetes nurse.I have only been taking my tablets for 6 days but haven't noticed much difference yet although some of the other symptoms seem to be easing a little.I am being good with my food and can read the labels ok  as for me the main problem is distance near and far.At first I was forever cleaning my glasses as I thought they were dirty


Some people find some cheap reading glasses help with looking at labels.
I found my eyes didn't seem to work together so I thought my glasses were not sitting properly. With varifocals it is important they do.


----------



## joner847 (Oct 6, 2022)

My eyes were all over the place when I was initially diagnosed...I had really..really..really high Blood Sugar levels. The irony was 1 week before my diagnosis I had my regular eye test and all was well. However as I was on maximum Glicazide (160Mg) and Maximum Metformin (2000Mg) to get my levels down rapidly I found that my current pair of vari-focals were going off. So I went back to my opticians and for another eye test, around a month after diagnosis and sure enough they changed, so as we acknowledged that my eyes would probably change again (as I was still on a rapid BG reduction treatment) bought two pairs of glasses, really cheap frames and single vision lens; one for "distance" and one for reading. A couple of months passed and I was finding my new "distance" pair were starting to go off. So I put my old vari-focals back on and hey-presto everything back to crisp-clear!! But reading was off, so I ended up using my "distance" pair for reading(!) and the reading pair for close-up (I'm sometimes asked to repair laptops, PCs that have really small parts and these were perfect). So between the three pairs of glasses I had something for any situation. So I wouldn't worry too much about this, I'm told your changes to BG levels will effect you eye lens. I've just, this week, had a 12 month opticians eye test and I'm told my eyes are back to what they were on diagnosis(ish!): I have new vari-focals that I can use for reading and distance. I still have my close-ups for laptop repair!


----------



## Leadinglights (Oct 6, 2022)

joner847 said:


> My eyes were all over the place when I was initially diagnosed...I had really..really..really high Blood Sugar levels. The irony was 1 week before my diagnosis I had my regular eye test and all was well. However as I was on maximum Glicazide (160Mg) and Maximum Metformin (2000Mg) to get my levels down rapidly I found that my current pair of vari-focals were going off. So I went back to my opticians and for another eye test, around a month after diagnosis and sure enough they changed, so as we acknowledged that my eyes would probably change again (as I was still on a rapid BG reduction treatment) bought two pairs of glasses, really cheap frames and single vision lens; one for "distance" and one for reading. A couple of months passed and I was finding my new "distance" pair were starting to go off. So I put my old vari-focals back on and hey-presto everything back to crisp-clear!! But reading was off, so I ended up using my "distance" pair for reading(!) and the reading pair for close-up (I'm sometimes asked to repair laptops, PCs that have really small parts and these were perfect). So between the three pairs of glasses I had something for any situation. So I wouldn't worry too much about this, I'm told your changes to BG levels will effect you eye lens. I've just, this week, had a 12 month opticians eye test and I'm told my eyes are back to what they were on diagnosis(ish!): I have new vari-focals that I can use for reading and distance. I still have my close-ups for laptop repair!


Often people get told to get checked out by their optician as they can usually pick up possible diabetes at an eye test.
The only issue is when people buy new glasses is the arms and legs they cost only to be no good when their eyes change again.
Please you have some pairs which you can work with.


----------



## sunshinesetter (Oct 17, 2022)

Thank you all for the replies they have helped and reassured me.Just over 2 weeks in and my eyesight is nearly back to normal I can read road signs and number plates  better although I wouldn't drive yet  and the aisle signs in supermarkets.My weight was coming down but seems to have stabilised now but the good news is that my blood sugar level which was 19 is 11.7 this morning.Hopefully I'm doing something right


----------



## tony1990 (Oct 18, 2022)

Do your best to sort ASAP and you will be fine I was terrified but my eyes are back to perfect it is a frightening experience but things will only get better I'm on 2 metformin 1 jab tressiba insulin every meal so 3 Novarapid


----------



## tony1990 (Oct 18, 2022)

sunshinesetter said:


> Thank you all for the replies they have helped and reassured me.Just over 2 weeks in and my eyesight is nearly back to normal I can read road signs and number plates  better although I wouldn't drive yet  and the aisle signs in supermarkets.My weight was coming down but seems to have stabilised now but the good news is that my blood sugar level which was 19 is 11.7 this morning.Hopefully I'm doing something right


 Glad to hear this the ordeal I had sounded quite similar and was terrifying I have changed my diet try to cook fresh meals from scratch brown bread my levels are all readings below 8 now keep up the good work it took around a month for my sugars to change for the better and the change of diet what has been hard but keep chin up keep fighting


----------

